# How about them Horns???? Hook 'em!!



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

What a game! ALthough our defense wasn't 100%, our offense (ahem Vince) pulled through. It wasn't the prettiest game for either side, but it was a great game. 

Who tivo'd it?  I wish I could get a copy .

David


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Goooooooooooooooooo LONGHORNS! great game.

Thanh :supz:


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Was it one of the Bowl games? If so, you can get it on iTunes. (apple.com)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Vince put that whole team on his back and willed it to win. Heck of a game!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I missed it due to the fact I was not in the States. Luckily, my friend will let me borrow his tape If it's well recorded, I will hook you up, Dave 


Did yall get any souvs? My buddy told me they were all sold out. I'm content with just getting the cap. Hope I will find one later.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea, my friend's getting the commemorative wheaties box with Mack Brown on it. I think I'm going to get a cap and shirt. 

Hey paul! let me know about the recording. Hope you had a good holiday.

David


----------

